# MAJOR FIND ( I hope )



## burch (Apr 14, 2010)

Going to the store today and spotted a 1 gal glass jug. I went up to the door and the little `ole lady said help yourself. After a thank you I was on my way to collect my prize and low and behold their we`re 6 - 1gal. glass jugs. These have been sitting for a long time and the contents can only identified by science.  The tops we`re sealed with rusted metal caps. So after a spraying with the garden hose I soaked `em in coolers with water and laundry detergent. After a good soaking for a few days i`ll scrub `em and boil `em. Do ya think they`ll be clean enough for carboys ? 

Burch


----------



## robie (Apr 14, 2010)

Great find!

Yep, glass cleans up well. They'll make nice carboys.


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 14, 2010)

Lucky SOB........


----------



## burch (Apr 14, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Lucky SOB........




I`ve discovered that white distilled vinegar removes rust like an acid


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice grab, I get them for free at a local transfer station very easy here though.


----------



## burch (Apr 14, 2010)

robie said:


> Great find!
> 
> Yep, glass cleans up well. They'll make nice carboys.



Their already lookin` good


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 14, 2010)

Burch: Great find... I need a little old lady like that around here!

Wade: You are very lucky! All the recycling places around here have no personelle and have drop in bins you couldn't even dumpster dive through


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> Burch: Great find... I need a little old lady like that around here!
> 
> Me too but around here we call them cougars


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 14, 2010)

I had imagined her as a little hunchback lady in a floral moo moo and frilly apron, donning coke bottle glasses... The kind of lady that bakes homemade scones and fresh apple pies daily... and has a complete "dab-o-ink" color assortment... 

But cougars? Oh yea, I think I saw some of "those" ladies at the one winery up your way... hob nobbing around, eying their prey, and drinking their white zin... lmao!


----------



## burch (Apr 15, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> I had imagined her as a little hunchback lady in a floral moo moo and frilly apron, donning coke bottle glasses... The kind of lady that bakes homemade scones and fresh apple pies daily... and has a complete "dab-o-ink" color assortment...
> 
> But cougars? Oh yea, I think I saw some of "those" ladies at the one winery up your way... hob nobbing around, eying their prey, and drinking their white zin... lmao!




yea, that`s her. Floral moo moo and all. She was really sweet. Kinda reminded me of my own granny.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 15, 2010)

The thought that kills me is that everyone my mothers age, 81, at one time had two or three glass carboys sitting around from having to have drinking water in them. Our house in the beginning didn't have running water. Mom says that we had two. She just can't remember who ended up with them.
But to find all those glass carboys, that's the problem.
Maybe I could use some Jedda Knight mind control and start finding them.
Nope, not working yet.


----------



## artyboy (May 3, 2010)

There's a store near my house that always has cider in 1 gallon glass jugs for $6.99. I just bring em home, stir in a quarter packet of champagne yeast and have hard cider in a couple of weeks. $6.99 for a gallon of hard cider plus a free glass jug.


----------



## Leanne (May 3, 2010)

artyboy said:


> There's a store near my house that always has cider in 1 gallon glass jugs for $6.99. I just bring em home, stir in a quarter packet of champagne yeast and have hard cider in a couple of weeks. $6.99 for a gallon of hard cider plus a free glass jug.



Oh boy! Why don't we brits have stuff like that!


----------



## burch (May 3, 2010)

artyboy said:


> There's a store near my house that always has cider in 1 gallon glass jugs for $6.99. I just bring em home, stir in a quarter packet of champagne yeast and have hard cider in a couple of weeks. $6.99 for a gallon of hard cider plus a free glass jug.



Don`t get any better than that


----------

